# أخوكم من سوريا ... من "حمص الجريحه"



## أبو عبد الأحد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته .....*
*أنا أخوكم محمد الرفاعي من سوريا من حمص طالب هندسة ميكاترونيكس سنه رابعه في جامعة البعث في سوريا ...*
*أرجوا مساعدتكم في مشكلتي ...*
*أنا أضعت أربع سنوات في دراسة الهندسه ...*
*ولا أريد أن تضيع هذه السنوات ...*
*اريد أن أكمل هندسة الميكاترونيكس في "مصر الشقيقه"*​*أتمنى من المهندسين إخوتي في مصر مساعدتي بأسماء الجامعات المعترف فيها عالمياً ..*
*وأرجوا أن تعطوني روابط هذه الجامعات ...*
*وأيها ذات شهاده أقوى ...*
*مع العلم أن جامعتي هي جامعه رسميه ومعدلي في السنوات السابقه ما يقارب ال78%*
*وجزاكم الله عني كل كل خير إخوتي ....*
*سوري حمصي مجروح*​


----------



## MORHAF ALNEFAWY (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
سامحك الله كيف لك قلب أن تترك سورية أو أن تترك حمص بحد ذاتها

أنا مهندس تحكم الي وحواسيب خريج هذه السنة من جامعة البعث ............
أي شيء ممكن أنو يلزمك فينك تر اسلني على الايميل 
[email protected]


بحبك ياحمص............


----------



## houssam11350_11350 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ..
أنا طالب سوري .. من حمص .. في القاهرة مصر ... راسلني على 
houssam11350 علي الياهو أي :
[email protected]


----------



## houssam11350_11350 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الرد*

السلام عليكم ..
أنا طالب سوري .. من حمص .. في القاهرة مصر ... راسلني على 
houssam11350 علي الياهو أي :
[email protected]


----------



## ahmed es (26 نوفمبر 2011)

على حد علمى اقسام الميكاترونيكس ليست بهذه القوة عندنا فى مصر

كل من تحدثت معهم هنا من المهندسين المصريين اجد عندهم معرفة بالجزئ الميكانيكى فقط ومعلومات سطحية عن الإلكترونيات

لذلك لا توجد فائدة حقيقية من ترك الدراسة فى سوريا للإنتقال لدراسة الميكاترونيكس فى مصر "ربما بلد اوربى وارشح المانيا يكون افضل"
الا اذا كانت هناك اسباب اخرى غير تحسين مستوى الجامعة

نصركم على على الظالمين فى سوريا


----------

